

Reservella: The shadowy company behind The Pirate Bay - baxter
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/10/who-owns-the-pirate-bay-part-ii.ars

======
jrmurad
I can't say I've been following this case closely nor am I a lawyer but... it
sounds like the Pirate Bay guys are saying "we don't own the [possibly]
criminal enterprise; we just run it." If the organization's activities are
deemed illegal wouldn't anyone facilitating these activities be liable? Why
does it matter whether they "own" it? How are, say, mafia bookies or web
designers in the employ of illegal gambling operations websites treated under
the law?

------
ars
Is it really legal/possible to have a company with secret ownership?

You can't even own a house without the owner being public record - how can you
do that with a company (corporation)?

~~~
eru
I don't know. But the ownership of some parts of Ikea are also very confusing
and nobody can prove what everybody knows about it.

------
Luc
_To Kuik, it's just not enough to sign some mysterious papers, say that you no
longer own the site, and then continue to operate as you have always done; if
you want to avoid liability, stop doing the activity in question._

Sounds like something a judge might agree with.

